

On Becoming a Better Teacher - spooneybarger
http://www.monkeysnatchbanana.com/2015/04/12/on-becoming-a-better-teacher/

======
johladam
A similar thing happens fairly commonly on college campuses. A professor will
use their unpublished book as a textbook for the class. Whenever students ask
questions about the content of the book (which they no doubt will,
eventually), the professor will then update the book and use it in another
class until they receive little to no questions about the topics and it
appears to provide a functional understanding of the topic. I know quite a few
who will ask that their spouses or close friends work through the book, then
will talk with them about the content and their understanding when they've
completed it.

When writing Storm Applied, did you test it out on any of your new developers
during the onboarding process? It sound like training your new employees
influenced Storm Applied.

~~~
spooneybarger
We did indeed test it out on coworkers without previous experience with Storm.
The inclusion of the chapter on the Storm UI that I detail in the post was the
biggest outcome from that but there were other changes as well that came from
questions as we were onboarding people.

------
benburton
I have a bit of a chuckle at anyone who uses the term "web-scale" in serious
conversation. The idea of 'web-scale' is an inside joke that the author has
clearly missed:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=web%20scale%20from%3Atomdale&sr...](https://twitter.com/search?q=web%20scale%20from%3Atomdale&src=typd)

------
bbcbasic
This is not just about teaching but clarity. If you don't define what terms
like 'web scale' mean then the reader brings their own baggage about what they
think it means.

The classic example is "the MVC pattern". Which one?!

------
VLiz
A better teacher is when your students really understands what you are
teaching about.

------
r-w
This should’ve been the foreword. I respect those who learn from teaching.

